

Ask HN: Rate my idea - hajrice

I was thinking about a problem my friend and I had. We both LOVE watching videos online, we usually watch shows like The Office via youtube/megavideo etc. Now it's a pain in the ass to set up a voice/video conversation, run the video at the same time(as the friend(s)).<p>My idea: A bookmarklet that allows friends to invite other friends with the mission of connecting them as if they were in the same room. Basically you run the bookmarklet, invite your friends and when you guys are ready you(as the host) just click RUN! and the video starts on all the friends browsers at the same time.
======
dryicerx
I think it's a brilliant idea.

The technology is definitely there using flash it self to stream the video
down, and flash does support capturing video well so pushing it upstream is
also there, but the technical challenge that's making it hard is the latency
issue and the bandwidth requirement server side (you need to stream live video
down AND up in real time).

Justin.TV solve this to a certain extent, so your idea is extending this
allowing every participant to upstream as well as downstream.

As much as Skype/Oovoo tries to make it easy, they still require registration
and the need for a native client (which try to make direct connections between
users as much as possible for said technical issue).

Make it happen!

------
zaidf
Just do it!

~~~
hajrice
Hi Zaid. I'd really love to, but I doubt anyone except my friend and I would
use it...I mean I don't want to pour my time into something that'll be
worthless(as in no one will use it).

~~~
dzlobin
I'd use it, hell I'd help make it!

~~~
hajrice
awesome :D :D what's your email? i'd like to have you on the team :D

~~~
dzlobin
dzlobinsky@gmail.com

------
dryicerx
<http://www.tokbox.com> ?

